# The Call for a Christian Phalanx



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

I got this beautiful gem of a quote from Carl F Henry.


> A Christian phalanx, however much a minority, can impart a sense of purpose to a nation and to the world on less than the early church did in a former dark age of paganism...By not speaking up in the present cultural debate, we will fail not only the church and society but God as well.



gods of this age or God of the Ages, p. 92.

What is this to do with spiritual warfare? 2 Corinthians 10.5 tells us to tear down strongholds and take captive EVERY THOUGHT TO Christ (thus justifying a Christian perspective on everything.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 30, 2007)

This idea was picked up by Phillip Johnson in his "wedge" formation: hit secularism at its weakest point and then split the whole log. Sure, we are outnumbered but we are armed with the knowledge, our phalanx formation can break any (intellectual) army sent against us. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=jiDiM-9VSpQ


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 31, 2007)

Speaking up is important, but living it speaks much louder. It was the early church who put the Roman and Greek philosophers to shame by actually living out the virtues philosophers could only speculate about. They practiced what they preached. Genuine meekness and godliness willl silence any critics of Christianity.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 31, 2007)

agreed. In this case one implies the other.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 1, 2007)

I found this quote from Ryle helpful. http://www.gracegems.org/Ryle/h03.htm




> f. We must be holy, because this is the most likely way to do good to others. We cannot live to ourselves only in this world. Our lives will always be doing either good or harm to those who see them. They are a silent sermon which all can read. It is sad indeed when they are a sermon for the devil’s cause, and not for God’s. I believe that far more is done for Christ’s kingdom by the holy living of believers than we are at all aware of. There is a reality about such living which makes men feel and obliges them to think. It carries a weight and influence with it which nothing else can give. It makes religion beautiful and draws men to consider it, like a lighthouse seen afar off. The day of judgment will prove that many besides husbands have been won "without the Word" by a holy life (1 Pet. 3:1). You may talk to persons about the doctrines of the gospel, and few will listen, and still fewer understand. But your life is an argument that none can escape. There is a meaning about holiness which not even the most unlearned can help taking in. They may not understand justification, but they can understand charity.
> 
> I believe there is far more harm done by unholy and inconsistent Christians than we are at all aware of. Such men are among Satan’s best allies. They pull down by their lives what ministers build with their lips. They cause the chariot wheels of the gospel to drive heavily. They supply the children of this world with a never–ending excuse for remaining as they are. "I cannot see the use of so much religion," said an irreligious tradesman not long ago; "I observe that some of my customers are always talking about the gospel and faith and election and the blessed promises and so forth, and yet these very people think nothing of cheating me of pence and halfpence when they have an opportunity. Now, if religious persons can do such things, I do not see what good there is in religion." I grieve to be obliged to write such things, but I fear that Christ’s name is too often blasphemed because of the lives of Christians. Let us take heed lest the blood of souls should be required at our hands. From murder of souls by inconsistency and loose walking, good Lord, deliver us! Oh, for the sake of others, if for no other reason, let us strive to be holy!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 1, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I found this quote from Ryle helpful. http://www.gracegems.org/Ryle/h03.htm



Patick, that quote was excellent and convicting. May our troops be marshalled under such understanding.


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Aug 4, 2007)

A Christian Phalanx gives a powerful word picture that is not simply reduced to just speaking out. But it describes a unified body of Christ (Acts 2:1) that has put on the whole armor of God(Ephesians 6:10-20). A unified body of Christ that is filled with the Holy Ghost will speak in such a way that His Word will cut into the hearts of men (Hebrews 4:12). 

There is nothing more effective than Christs' body standing hip to hip endued with the Holy Ghost (Acts 1:8), equipped with the Word of God (Romans 10:17), And the desire and empowerment to speak boldly (1 samuel 17:45-47, Ephesians 6:20). 

What a great phrase: "Christian Phalanx"


----------

